# help with dark circles



## Shawna (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok, I have the worst dark eye circles ever.  AAAARRRGGHH.  I hate concealing them every day.  Has anyone tried the stivectin dark circle reducer or anything like it that actually works?  I used biotherm hydra detox faithfully, but no results.  Otherwise, which concealer works the best?  I have very very fair skin (part of the problem) with pinkish undertones.  I am a Mac NC20.  I have used all the Mac concealers, but the dark circles always start to show through.  Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 12, 2005)

I am also having a problem with dark circles also. no I havenot use the product thanx so much.


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 12, 2005)

have you tried the MAC concealer in the little pots?  I, too, am very fair, and I find that works rather well... its the best I've found anyway... I guess the surefire way to help reduce em would be to sleep more... but whats the fun in that?


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 13, 2005)

which mac concealer are you talking about. Thanks


----------



## Bubbles (Apr 14, 2005)

The MAC concealer in the pot is Studio Finish. I have bad dark circles too and use this, it has alot of coverage which i like but the texture is really dry and thick.


----------



## sophie-au (Apr 21, 2005)

I recently discovered that Cle de Peau's stick concealer really is as amazing for super dark circles as they say!

It's quite creamy which I need because I have very dry skin and others have reported one stick lasting them for a year despite daily use.

Unfortunately it's expensive (try swapping for it, get it on eBay or from strawberry.net) and the shade selection is very limited.  Only 3 shades IIRC.

I almost cried with joy when I tried it on.  For the first time in over 10 (15?) years, I looked well-rested rather than exhausted!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 24, 2005)

Gosh, I hear you hon - I have the dark circles of death, largely because my sinuses are very quick to accumulate fluid and not drain.

Make sure you drink lots of water, limit intake of coffee or tea, and alcohol, and get blood circulation going. I got my ears candled by a naturopath, and because it drained so much fluid from my sinal cavities, my circles were dramatically diminished.

I've had some luck with Stephane Marais' Perfect Concealor - might be hard to get this brand, and where it is available, it's bloody expensive. But it's my first foundation-type purchase, and while it doesn't cover up _completely_, its coverage is very natural and just brightens the area so much! Yea, I don't look like I've been punched in the face anymore.    8)  Mind you, I personally prefer light coverage.

But this I feel will only be appropriate for colder weather, unlike the hotter months in Australia where that sort of thing I imagine would just melt off!


----------



## Demosthenes (Apr 25, 2005)

How does ear candling work?  That's seems really interesting.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 25, 2005)

Ear candling - it's a bit hard to explain, but will give it my best shot.

A candle made of wax wound into a tube, to form a hollow tube, is placed on your ear canal and lit at the top. The wax will have beautiful therapeutic essential oils appropriate to what complaints you might have and assist in drainage.

The smoke travels down your sinal passages, and basically draws out the moisture and blocked garbage, like residue from past sinus infections, and sticks to the candle's inner walls. Ear wax will also come out as orange solid gunk (sorry it's gross, but I am trying to be informative). Every now and then the naturopath will remove the candle from your ear (there's no fear of you getting burnt, they don't burn it right down till it finishes), tap it onto a plate and they can tell you by what colour/consistency the solids appear to be what your main problems are. My last session, my naturopath told me I had lots of 'clumps' of solids, residue of several past sinus infections (she was right - I hadn't told her this though).

It is seriously good for getting the fluids to drain - I got to a stage where I could hear the fluid rolling around in my passages, like I was going to drown, and it took 2 candling sessions to get rid of most of it. 

As a result, breathing is freer, head feels lighter and clearer, and your cheek/nose area may look a little deflated/thinner. 

Apparently the ancient Egyptians practised it, some folk European people still do it. I'd got to the point where I just couldn't constantly be on antibiotics for my chronic infections, so gave this a shot and it was extremely effective.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Apr 25, 2005)

Mac's concealer works very well for me but Smashbox makes a concleaer too that an old friend of mine used to use cause she had terrible dark circles under the eyes. It covered her's up pretty well you might want to check out their counter.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 25, 2005)

I think the real problem w/ my dark circles is that I have lost a lot of weight and I don't have any fat under my eyes anymore.  It is paper thin skin.  I keep telling my hubby I am going to get fat sucked out of my butt and injected back under my eyes.  He just rolls his eyes.........  I also have a 2 1/2 year old and he exhausts me.  I have a feeling I am just going to have to live with them b/c I conceal like crazy and I can still see them.  Probably no one else can, but I am so OCD.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ops:


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi I need help with dark circles. I would like to try mac studio finish or moisturecover. Which one from mac is suitable for me since I am a nc30. Thanks


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I got my ears candled by a naturopath, and because it drained so much fluid from my sinal cavities, my circles were dramatically diminished._

 
Wow! I need to try that!!

Well, I've had nice results with both Korres & Juvena eye creams for reducing dark circles. I prefer the Korres b/c it's a bit more hydrating.

As for coverage, this is what works for me:

1) Apply foundation

2) Apply a yellow concealer. I like either Benefit's Lemon-Aid or Trucco's All Purpose Concealer. You want to pat it in only to the dark areas. The yellow tones take away from the dark circles.

3) Apply regular undereye concealer. I use Stila's in the pot. I also like LORAC's. You want to pat the regular concealer on top of the yellow one. Blend the edges into your foundation.

4) Apply loose powder. This helps to keep the concealer where it's supposed to be.

HTH


----------



## sophie-au (Apr 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Ok, I have the worst dark eye circles ever.  AAAARRRGGHH.  I hate concealing them every day.  Has anyone tried the stivectin dark circle reducer or anything like it that actually works?_

 
Hi Shawna.  I haven't tried the Strivectin specifically, but basically most of these sorts of products work on reducing pigmentation.  Since dark circles are sometimes caused by the skin being too thin or the veins "too dark" due to poor drainage if that's why you have dark circles it's unlikely to help.

mspixieears' ear candling experience sounds promising though!  I definitely need to try that!  When people say things like "OMG what's happened to your eyes?" you know it looks bad.  *le sigh*


----------



## Shawna (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah, I constantly get "wow, your son must be up and down all night"  He sleeps through the night though, and I just look like a racoon.  I have started wearing foundation and concealer together and it seems to make it a little better.  I am off to buy a foundation brush tommorow so maybe that will help even more.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## sylphiel (Apr 26, 2005)

I have insane dark circles.  Pale + blue undertones + insomniac = circletacular. My aunt gave me a tube of the Strivectin eye stuff to try and in three months it hasn't done anything.  Good thing she got it free from work, I'd be annoyed to pay the 939432843 jillion dollars that it costs normally for something that doesn't really do anything.  :/

St. Ives used to sell a dark circle reducer that worked for me.  I wonder if they still make it?

Personally, I use the lightest L'Oreal Airwear concealer, because a lot of things tend to make my undereyes more oily and then liner melts off and I have dark circles PLUS racoon eyes.  Pretty!  The Airwear isn't oily at all and blends in nicely, but it's kind of sheer.


----------



## odditoria (Mar 7, 2015)

Have the same problem, can't help it with anything. Tried everything


----------



## Kathniss08 (Mar 18, 2015)

Cucumber is very common treatment for dark circles or puffy eye. It will help your skin hydrate and it will lessen the appearance of the dark circles. There are also natural products that you can use to treat dark circles like potato, green tea bags and a cold spoon.


----------



## lovea (Mar 28, 2015)

I have slight dark circles, luckily I can conceal them. However, I found Kiehls creamy eye treatment with avocado helped a little and I also mix a liquid concealer with a small amount of MAC strobe cream and it helps to brighten the area!


----------



## MakeupHouse (Apr 29, 2015)

The 3-IN-1 Eye Serum by Lashem may able to help with that. You might have to use it in the morning and before bedtime to show results.


----------



## Lin1018 (Jun 2, 2015)

mspixieears said:


> Apparently the ancient Egyptians practised it, some folk European people still do it. I'd got to the point where I just couldn't constantly be on antibiotics for my chronic infections, so gave this a shot and it was extremely effective.


  Thanks for sharing mspixieears - it makes sense.  Haven't come across a naturopath here in the UK. I use an acupuncturist, in fact my husband suffers badly from sinuses so I just might haul him down to see her!
  As you all know I use Monsia Skincare and I was wondering whether their Skin Lightening Cream might help lighten the area under your eyes.  Take a read for yourself, it contains shea butter, hyaluronic acid, collagen, glycerin, emu oil and aloe vera, just a thought.


----------



## obsession (Jun 2, 2015)

I use hemp oil to lightly massage my face every night. I dab a little around my face and proceed to do some massage using finger pressing method. It does help with improving the appearance of dark circles in a couple of days. My son has sinus and i perform facial lymphatic massage for him, it actually drains out some fluid and i put some emu oil under his eye too. This help dramatically on his dark circles.


----------



## Lin1018 (Jun 7, 2015)

obsession said:


> I use hemp oil to lightly massage my face every night. I dab a little around my face and proceed to do some massage using finger pressing method. It does help with improving the appearance of dark circles in a couple of days. My son has sinus and i perform facial lymphatic massage for him, it actually drains out some fluid and i put some emu oil under his eye too. This help dramatically on his dark circles.


  Thanks for sharing. Will try the hemp lymphatic massage for MH to see if it helps. Luckily he has no dark circles.


----------

